# I got my first pony!



## Pwest2u2 (Oct 31, 2010)

I had decided I want to get a pony to show, so I have been looking for something with lots of experiance and today I found her. She is 14yrs old bay, pinto, mare with lots of show experiance. She is half hackney and has lots of action naturally.

I need to figure out how long of shafts she will need! She is 47" and wears a 56" blanket if that mean anything.

I also need to buy her a harness. Where is a good place to find her one that will fit?

I didn't think that she would seem that much bigger than my minis but OH MY GOSH, she is a big girl, but so sweet.


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome to the pony world and Congratulations on choosing a half hackney. Hopefully the pony is registered ASPR?

If she is 47" tall I am thinking 74" shafts. But the person you should talk to is Mike Herron of Herron's tack. Mike has been working, training and showing ponies all his life.


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for the welcome, I am so excited about findingher. Yes she is suppose to be ASPR registered. I bought her from trainer and the owner is sending me the papers. She has been being shown at the pinto shows and has been doing very well. She was everything I wanted in a pony but a little taller than I had planned. So I have nothing to fit her! Darn!! So will get a hold of the person you mentioned and see what he thinks.



muffntuf said:


> Welcome to the pony world and Congratulations on choosing a half hackney. Hopefully the pony is registered ASPR?
> 
> If she is 47" tall I am thinking 74" shafts. But the person you should talk to is Mike Herron of Herron's tack. Mike has been working, training and showing ponies all his life.


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 2, 2010)

Did she come from HS in WA?


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Nov 2, 2010)

No, her registered name is Cedars Pacific Ruby. Still trying to find out more about her.



muffntuf said:


> Did she come from HS in WA?


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 2, 2010)

Well you have a nice pony then!




I spoke to Mike Herron and told him you were looking for some help fitting. Just give him a holler, he's always happy to help out!


----------



## LindaL (Nov 10, 2010)

muffntuf said:


> Did she come from HS in WA?


If you mean Howard Stables, they are in Oregon.


----------

